# DA Sam Sutter makes it official: He'll run again



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*DA Sam Sutter makes it official: He'll run again*

FALL RIVER - Bristol County District Attorney Sam Sutter says he'll seek re-election to a third term and take part in the high-profile murder prosecution of former New England Patriot Aaron Hernandez.


----------

